# Deadlifting barefoot



## snoogans (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone else deadlift barefoot?  Powerlifting coach told me this was better
for your ankles.  Recently, the outsides of my feet have been sore as hell 
maybe as a result of the deadlifting barefoot.  Just curious if anyone else 
does this.  I think I'll start wearing wrestling shoes.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

I wear shoes.  I have seen people do it.  it is uncomfortable to me.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

I have done it once, I liked it alot. My fat are pretty flat though, that may make a difference


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> I have done it once, I liked it alot. My fat are pretty flat though, that may make a difference



ur fat's pretty flat?  Mine's round and squishy....

I bought some wrestling shoes yesterday to work out in.  They were on sale...I think I will like leg work in them..we will see today.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2006)

What type of shoes are most recomended for say Deadlifting/Squating? I just wear running shoes but I can see where a flatter sole could be beneficial.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> What type of shoes are most recomended for say Deadlifting/Squating? I just wear running shoes but I can see where a flatter sole could be beneficial.



i like flat shoes, like samba classics from adidas, for deadlifting.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i like flat shoes, like *samba classics from adidas*, for deadlifting.


 
I was actually thinking the same thing. I know Fufu likes to rock the Chuck's, but I look like a fat lesbian when I wear them..

Cool, thanks.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing. I know Fufu likes to rock the Chuck's, *but I look like a fat lesbian when I wear them..*
> 
> Cool, thanks.






I just got a new pair actually, 30 bucks!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yup sure do, I lift barefoot no matter what the exercise


----------



## mrmark (Dec 12, 2006)

I read that you should always dead lift and squat with shoes because this gives the arches of your feet proper support.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 12, 2006)

I used to barefoot absolutely everything when i worked out at home, since ive joined a gym i wear shoes though.

I havent found them to be much different. Perhaps barefoot i had more control over balance, but its nothing form-affecting.


----------



## snoogans (Dec 12, 2006)

My feet aren't flat so I likely feel it more in my heels
and the outsides of my feet.  I've heard Chuck's are pretty good/cheap
for DL and squat shoes, but since I have arches maybe I should get some decent cross training shoes?


----------



## Phred (Dec 12, 2006)

snoogans said:


> Anyone else deadlift barefoot?  Powerlifting coach told me this was better
> for your ankles.  Recently, the outsides of my feet have been sore as hell
> maybe as a result of the deadlifting barefoot.  Just curious if anyone else
> does this.  I think I'll start wearing wrestling shoes.


Once in a while I will squat or deadlift in bare feet (I WO at home).  Most of the time I wear some Tsubos - very little cusion and no ankle support.
http://www.tsubo.com/men.php?collection=current_collection&style=sports_casual&id=V8-19&details=yes


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Yup sure do, I lift barefoot no matter what the exercise



Ditto!  I  never wear shoes when I workout.  I also don't wear any clothing that hugs to tightly to the body.  I need to feel unrestricted when I'm lifting.

A personality quirk, I guess...


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 12, 2006)

I do both squats and deadlifts without shoes my video has me without shoes.  I wear loose stretchy pants the ones that I can rip off like party boy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9xP_zkaG810 = ME


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> I do both squats and deadlifts without shoes my video has me without shoes.  I wear loose stretchy pants the ones that I can rip off like party boy
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9xP_zkaG810 = ME



who the hell cares what kind of pants you wear?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

you do have good deadlift form though.  back is flat.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 12, 2006)

SEXAYYY PANTS!  I went to the bowling alley around last week and just ripped them off and everyone thought I was crazy


----------



## snoogans (Dec 12, 2006)

Diablo that looked smooth and controlled.  I DL sumo style though
because I have long limbs.  I turn my toes out as well so a lot of pressure goes thru my heels and the outside of my feet.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2006)

And here's an example of what NOT to do.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyhHDQ7X0dA&NR


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Ditto!  I  never wear shoes when I workout.  I also don't wear any clothing that *hugs to tightly to the body*.  I need to feel unrestricted when I'm lifting.
> 
> A personality quirk, I guess...


----------



## goandykid (Dec 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And here's an example of what NOT to do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyhHDQ7X0dA&NR




holymoly1234 (1 month ago)
Hahaha, that guy is Anthony Vetucci, 405lb raw bench, 500lb shirted bencher, like a 600lb squatter. He was just ripping off the guy known as dieselweasel.
(Reply)  
aaronwhiffin (5 days ago)
Agreed - definately fake, look how he places bar down easily. Saying that, I'm sure people do lift like that - scary! 



Those are comments ont hat video


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 13, 2006)

Franco and Arnold used to go barefoot


----------



## wilwn (Dec 13, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> SEXAYYY PANTS!  I went to the bowling alley around last week and just ripped them off and everyone thought I was crazy



haha party boy pants.  very nice.

kinda feel like partying right now...


----------

